# What do you wear under your coat n pants?



## DrGreeNThumB420

BR22 said:


> Do you JUST wear your snowboardiong pants? OR do you throw a pair of sweatpants or something under?
> And under your coat do you wear another sweatshirt or just a t-shirt?
> 
> Also do must snowboarders wear that lil neck warmer thing? Or no?


depends how cold it is........and how insulated ur jacket n pants are.....neck warmer?? like a scarf? no....maybe a face warmer if its real cold


----------



## alaric

If it's not too cold, I just wear snowpants and my jacket. If it gets colder I wear shorts and snowpants, a long sleeved shirt and jacket. On a real cold day I like PJ's, snowpants, hoodie and jacket.


----------



## T.J.

all depends on temp. warm days: 
boxers under pants
t-shirt under jacket 
or thermal and t-shit

cold days:
thermals under pants
thermal shirt/tshirt/fleece/jacket.


----------



## Guest

Warm day
- lightweight thermal pants + shirt
- pants + jacket

As it gets cooler I add more layers to the top. Never to the bottom.

I use a face warmer/scarf thing only when its crazy cold.


----------



## AAA

I dress light compared to most people I see. I don't see how people with insulated jackets and Turtle Fur neck warmers can stand it. I ride with an aggressive alpine style, though, which usually has me keeps me very warm...usually hot, sweaty, and panting in fact. :laugh: 

For most Pennsylvania days, I wear flyweight thermals top and bottom, under unisulated Gore-Tex pants and a jacket shell. Pit and croch zips usually open. As it gets colder, I wear heavier thermals with a zip neck and occassionally a fleece vest. If it's snowing (real or by snowguns), I'll also wear a super thin capilene balaclava pulled down to my chin. It's very rarely cold enough here to wear a fleece jacket beneath the shell. A helmet and googles add alot heat, too, usually not desired. The quick test to tell if I'm dressed right or not is to consider how I feel when I'm getting ready in the parking lot. I should be cold, almost to the point of shivering. If not, I'm overdressed and will cook on the slopes.

I don't like anything cotton, like T-shirts or sweatshirts. They suck up sweat and snow and get uncomfortable fast.

Typical dress for a day on the slopes...


----------



## Nivek

READY FOR THIS?......................KUH...MAN...DOUGH!!!

Actually on normal days I'll do comfy shorts, and colder days I'll wear sweat pants.

T-Shirt for normal, T-Shirt and Longsleeve(either a T or sweater) for cold days.


----------



## Minger

Boxers and either a beater and tshirt or...one of those underarmour thingyies and a tshirt.


----------



## Guest

pj's and a tshirt


----------



## buggravy

I'm a firm believer in Patagonia's Capilene stuff as a base layer for almost any conditions. If it's warm enough, I just wear the base layer and then a jacket/snow pants.


----------



## stoepstyle

Warm day t shirt + Jacket + snowpants + Boxers 

Cold day Long sleeve + jacket + thermals + Pants

My brother went snowboarding in shorts once when it was really warm


----------



## zakk

Cold days: my pants leave still make me bake on the coldest of nights on the slopes. My jacket is only a shell, so I usually toss a NorthFace fleece under and a Sharks jersey over. 

bluebird day: just a t-shirt and a Sharks jersey, zippers on the pants open.


----------



## Guest

Usually just boxers, but if im feelin comfy then ill rock some fleece pajamas 8)


----------



## Guest

warm days- just pants + t-shirt + jacket

cold days- under armour cold gear + t-shirt + shorts + pants + under armour coldgear hood

i'm a firm believer of under armour. the cold gear hood is AWESOME. the mask stays put when up and is easy to put down and up. doesn't get really wet like bandanas cause of the wicking tech.


----------

